# Skin advice...



## essy (Oct 21, 2013)

I have oily/yet dry, sensitive skin... break out at times and would love some advice on products ! 

xx thanks xx


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

My skin is like that, I use gentle foam based washes, gently exfoliate with a exfoliating brush a couple times a week and use bio oil or coconut oil as a moisturizer and it really helps keep everything at bay (I know it sounds mental to put oil onto oily skin. Also honey and tumeric face masks really help.


----------



## perfectstranger (Aug 14, 2010)

Mineral makeup helped me a lot with breakouts. My dermatologist said that the minerals form a barrier, which helps prevent further irritation?

I was happy with the bare Minerals line. About two years ago I switched to Jane Iredale foundation. It's a little more expensive, but lasts forever, the coverage is better, and the dermatologist recommends it as having less filler. I still mix with other bare Minerals products.

With both foundations, I have gotten very specific compliments on how nice my skin is. My skin is NOT nice. I always feel a little relieved (no one else can see??!!) and a little guilty. If it's a woman offering the compliment, I usually tell her it's just the makeup.

ETA: Cetaphil and witch hazel helped, too. Cetaphil is actually too mild to be really cleansing and witch hazel is a little too harsh for a regular toner, but the combination seemed to balance out for me. Derm did not agree with my logic and recommended products (mostly Phytomer, I think) that cost way more than I was able to spend.


----------



## essy (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you both


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I use almost all natural products. For dry skin Shea butter works best for me. I don't use anything, but hot water on my face. I'm allergic to many/almost all lotions and manmade products with chemicals in them. There are very few things that I do use that are non organic. I break out less eating right and using organic/natural products(100% natural). 

Also, when I eat all non all non processed foods and used all organic products, which mostly I made myself since I do not trust store products even if they say all natural or organic. Many times there are non organic ingredients listed on the label. I found recipes online in various places for my organic products right down to my own toothpaste and deodorant. I felt great too.

I don't wear makeup either. I've broken out in the past from it also with an allergic reaction.

Good luck and I hope you find what works best for you. I've had oily skin all my life. Just recently it's gotten better. I really don't know if it's due to age/hormones or going all natural and organic.


----------



## Devotee (Sep 22, 2013)

My SIL has the same type of skin- oily patches, dry patches and breaks out still at times in her mid thirties. She swears by coconut oil. You can use it on your hair too. It has a million other uses a well.


----------



## LVF (May 5, 2013)

Judging by your description, my skins is like yours. I like Khiel's Ultra Facial to wash my face. Then Lancome Bienfait Multi-vital night, Clarins Multi Active, or Juvena of Switzerland as day and night cream. I don't know if you have Juvena in the USA, but the other too you have at Sephora for sure. They hydrate a lot, specially in the winter, and never caused breakouts. 
I also like Clinique's dramatically different gel and the 3 steps toner for some areas (not the whole face).


----------



## yours4ever (Mar 14, 2013)

I drink plenty of water, make sure I sheet everyday, eat as much veggies as I can.

Products are made in a way so you will continue to use them. It makes you feel good short term, and you are tricked to think you need them long term.... Try stopping any facial products (I did) and focus on internal healing.. From inside --out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

I use Yardley's lavender bar soap for my face, campho-phenique as a spot zit treatment (it reminds me of the Windex scene from Big Fat Greek Wedding), and Oil of Olay sensitive skin moisturizer. it's the only facial sunscreen-containing thing that didn't give me a rash.

Next week I plan on trying tomato/cucumber as a toner, but I'm debating it still.

And yes, WATER! Lots of it. My body hates fried foods, and loves non-sulfa vegetables, so I eat a ton of spinach. It might not make my skin better, but it does taste good with raspberry vinaigrette...


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm in my mid-40's and live in a Southern, humid state. My skin is oily and dehydrated. What I have found to work is Asian skin products. I had been googling skin care and learned that Asian women spend 70% of their beauty money on skin care while American women only spend 30%. I figured that since Asian women often have fantastic skin as they get older, I'd give it a try. So I have tried products by Aquamoist, Hadalabo and Lioele with great success. I also use a BB cream with sunscreen on weekdays and reapply sunscreen when I go outside. I save my heavy makeup like Estee Lauder or MAC for weekends. I also drink a ton of water, take my vitamins and don't smoke or drink. My skin has improved 100%. No more breakouts and flaky skin. I do not have any wrinkles...yet. But whatever you ladies do, please slather on that sunscreen!!!!


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I have rosacea and oily skin even though I'm 45. I use Mary Kay Timewise facial cleanser and noncomedogenic moisturizer for oil/combination skin. It doesn't over dry but does cut the oil and is very gentle. The moisturizer is light and not oily and very mild. Works for me. No wrinkles yet.

My dermatologist also suggested Physician's Formula mineral makeup and that's what I use.


----------



## Yolandi (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm in with the coconut oil love as well. I have extremely sensitive skin, and coconut oil does wonders for my skin. Make sure you use the unrefined oil. What you get in the grocery aisle is not what you want on your face.


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

I use Mary Kay Velocity cleanser and lotion, I also have rosacea and oily skin only in the T-zone but dry everywhere else and this product does help, especially for those occasional breakouts in the t-zone.


----------

